# Trestle table joinery question.



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I need your opinion on how you would go about attaching the vertical pillar to the top and bottom horizontal pieces? I have my own solution: keep it simple,and use long screws ,without any glue ,my alternative is dowels and screws but the dowels will be long rod which I cut to any length necessary..
The pieces are already cut to length and mortise $ tenon will not be an option. 
Thank you for all your comments in advance.
The pieces are somewhat like the picture below except the bottom/top pieces are 2" thick,the vertical piece is 4"x4".


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

If I was starting from scratch, Mortise & tenon. In your situation, I would use wood screw threaded studs with the threaded portion go down into the base and not be visible.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-threaded-rods/=sof4gq


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I would use a recessed lag bolt coming down from the top and going up from the bottom. The top bolt would be completely hidden and the bottom only visible if you turn the table upside down.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Excellent suggestions,I'll use" Hanger bolts "it's funny ,I used 4 of them Yesterday to repair the neighbor's coffee table legs and the thought of using them for my project never occurred to me.
Thank you for putting me on the right track,this is another reason why I love this site .


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I just came back from the local hardware store and ended up buying lag bolts 6" long x 5/16".
Thanks again.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks like a great place for half lap joinery. Easy to do, self squaring, and strong.

Edit: just saw that pieces are already cut to length so half laps won't work.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

No half lap won't work but I think 4 lag bolts 6" long should do it.I have already drilled the recess on the top and bottom pieces,the hard part now is to drill 5"deep holes, straight.


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

If you can drill the holes in the top first with a drill press then use them as a guide for the vertical board.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, I would use the vertical posts to level and secure the top. The rest can be "dry fit" and marked later on.


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

How about using (steal or borrow) a biscuit jointer. 2 biscuits per joint and you`ll be laughing.
Ron in Hobart


----------

